# Florida Sportsman Forum



## FlyingFishing (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone know how to acces the Florida Sportsman Forum like this one?  A link would be very helpful.  thanks!


----------



## fredw (May 13, 2008)

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1


----------



## jamessig (May 13, 2008)

This is a great Florida salt water forum.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Default.aspx


----------



## How2fish (May 13, 2008)

jamessig said:


> This is a great Florida salt water forum.
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Default.aspx



Both of the forum's are good the P'cola one is a little more how to say it...polite...


----------



## FishingAddict (May 13, 2008)

How2fish said:


> Both of the forum's are good the P'cola one is a little more how to say it...polite...



Yeah, the folks at flordiasportsman.com can be a bit rude.


----------



## FlyingFishing (May 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys!  I am looking for a older center console that needs a little cosmetic work, and most of us in Georgia don't have any.


----------



## How2fish (May 13, 2008)

FlyingFishing said:


> Thanks a lot guys!  I am looking for a older center console that needs a little cosmetic work, and most of us in Georgia don't have any.



Try this site http://www.thehulltruth.com/


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 13, 2008)

I have found the forum to very helpful. there is a lot of good advise there. Just like all sites they have their elitest also.


----------



## pottydoc (May 13, 2008)

FS is a great Forum with a bunch of good people on it. There's the usual share of jerks, but if you stay away from the political section and off topic, you won't hear from 99.9% of them.


----------



## capt stan (May 13, 2008)

Been on it for years mostly good guys.


----------



## Southbound (May 13, 2008)

*Fred this is a link*

http://http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1[/URL]om/zeromain?id=1


----------



## Limitless (May 15, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## FlyingFishing (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Limitless.  All PMs returned


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 16, 2008)

For 2 out of the past 3 weeks my fishing report has been the featured report on Florida Sportsman's Panhandle Section!

The first time due to my crew's ability and the second due to Capt. Brian's skill:

http://www.floridasportsman.com/regions/ph//index.html



BTW, I'm "Camohead" over there.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 16, 2008)

How2fish said:


> Try this site http://www.thehulltruth.com/



I love that site.  I bought my CC off there and some Fishing equipment.


----------

